# Lets see your grocery getters



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I'd like to build an actual "errand" bike that I could use to go to the store.

*Key features:*
-Seat needs to be of a type that could be ridden without cycling shorts. 10 miles seems reasonable.

-Pedals should be toe clips so regular shoes can be ridden

-Probably single speed, front & rear brakes

-Flat bar levers

-Various racks. 

So that's what I think i'd need. Now lets see what everyone has come up with. Perhaps I can be inspired.

Also, what sort of frame would you look for with my requirements in mind? MTB frame with long dropouts?


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Here is what I have been using.


It started out as a 1991 Cinelli MTB. I added fenders, a rack and panniers, lights, and smooth tires. The pedals used to have toe clip, but they wore out so it is just flat pedals now. The saddle is a Vetta Lite which works well for around town. For longer shopping trips (30 miles), I use an old pair of padded bike shorts under by normal clothes.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Here's my rig. The bike itself doesn't meet your specs, but some of my mods do.

First, don't mess around with anything other than an expedition-grade rack. This one's the Jandd Expedition Rack. It's longer and wider than most racks and has three "legs" to keep the panniers out of the spokes. If you want to go with a lesser rack, I have two mistakes to sell. (And if you buy them, I suggest investing in spare spokes.)

Saddle is a Terry Fly Cromoly Gel. Just enough padding that you don't need padded shorts, not so much that it's a mushy problem after a few miles. That pic was taken at about the 50 mile point in a 70 mile ride. Notice I'm wearing jeans. And still smiling. Oh, and it has a nice sized cutout so the seams of the jeans don't become a problem.

Grocery panniers: I have the cheap Nashbar ones. Just under $20 when they're on sale. They even come with a rain cover that stores in a pocket. And as you can see, they fold flat when empty. My only complaint is that they're only ten inches deep on the inside. It's only happened once, but I'm always afraid something will bounce out the top on a bump. Of course, I could also just put on the rain covers even when it's not raining...


----------



## jabpn (Oct 14, 2005)

hey, hey! I'm right in the middle of building a commuter/go getter. I even have access to a very old school metal basket for the rear. It bolts onto the axle and the rear attaches...still trying to make it work. =] I decided to go with gears though. I think load weight could be an issue sometime so I'm preparing for it. 

So the bike is an older GF mtn frame that I'm building with the parts from an old Raleigh that I used as my winter beater last year. It kindof sucks though because I've had to get many new parts because the old ones just don't fit. I kindof wished I had just gotten a new one/complete one from Ebay. Oh well. It's been fun putting it together though.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Ditto what Bruce said. I have an Axiom rack and Banjo Bros. grocery panniers:










I purchased these at the LBS, although the Banjo Bros. panniers don't come with rain covers so it sounds like the Nashbar ones might be a better deal. 

I love, love, LOVE my grocery panniers, however you can't just use them on any old bike. They're long, so you need a bike with long chainstays and a long, expedition-class rack as Bruce said. I have size 13 (US) feet, and I need all the heel clearance allowed by the Axiom rack and the 455mm chainstays on my Nashbar touring frame. BTW, the Nashbar touring frame is a great basis for a grocery getter because it's cheap ( <$200) and it has the geometry and braze ons that you would want for this kind of bike. 

I run Shimano MTB clipless pedals and they are actually serviceable with street shoes for short rides. Clip-style pedals would probably be more ideal for a dedicated grocery getter.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

undies said:


> I run Shimano MTB clipless pedals and they are actually serviceable with street shoes for short rides. Clip-style pedals would probably be more ideal for a dedicated grocery getter.


It's been so long since I bought them, I don't remember the details, but ask at your LBS about the plastic snap-in platforms that make one side of an SPD pedal into a platform pedal. That's what I put on my errand bike, so if I'm going a mile or two, I do it in street shoes, but if I'm going 10, I can wear my MTB shoes.


----------



## jabpn (Oct 14, 2005)

hey, hey! I'm right in the middle of building a commuter/go getter. I even have access to a very old school metal basket for the rear. It bolts onto the axle and the rear attaches...still trying to make it work. =] I decided to go with gears though. I think load weight could be an issue sometime so I'm preparing for it. 

So the bike is an older GF mtn frame that I'm building with the parts from an old Raleigh that I used as my winter beater last year. It kindof sucks though because I've had to get many new parts because the old ones just don't fit. I kindof wished I had just gotten a new one/complete one from Ebay. Oh well. It's been fun putting it together though.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Shimano makes some SPDs that are platform on one side and clipless on the other. That's what I use on my old MTB turned urban beater.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Xtracycle conversion all the way...

https://www.xtracycle.com/

<img src=https://www.xtracycle.com/images/new-sub-models.jpg>


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Xtracycle conversion all the way...
> 
> https://www.xtracycle.com/
> 
> <img src=https://www.xtracycle.com/images/new-sub-models.jpg>


I'm not sure about this one. The wheel base looks a little too short. I'm afraid the handling would be a bit squirrely.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

*I can carry more than you can*

oh....you meant my bike?........It is a 16 mile round trip for anything on salt and sand covered roads at best and snow and ice packed a LOT this time of year.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Also like grocery bag pannier.*



undies said:


> I love, love, LOVE my grocery panniers, however you can't just use them on any old bike. They're long, so you need a bike with long chainstays and a long, expedition-class rack as Bruce said.
> 
> I have one Jandd (I think). I had to drill new holes for the hooks to get it to sit far enough back on an old Blackburn rack to allow my heels to clear it. If you have a rack already, redrilling the pannier may be a better alternative than buying a high end touring rack for running errands. I don't use mine for major shopping where we're feeding 2 active adults and 2 football players for a week. I do use mine for picking up a meal and a few supplies on my way home from work. It also carries 2 days' changes of clothes for work. The point of all this is that you may only need one, especially if you have touring panniers for situations that seldom come up.
> 
> ...


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I use an old steel Schwinn 10 speed, regular pedals, downtube shifters, 27" tires, with an aluminum rack on the back with a hard plastic milk box mounted on the back. One supermarket is 1 mile away, other stores from 1 mile to 7 miles away with a farmers market and dairy 7 miles away. If I'm only getting a few things, couple 1/2 gallon milk/juice, some vegetables, I'll take my good road bike which has an al rack on the back with elastic straps and if necessary a back pack. I take out the Schwinn only to put a few miles on it and I'm not ready to get rid of it. It also serves as a backup bike for myself or friends. I like those grocery panniers but they look limited to only groceries since they also have no covers on them. I've looked at rack packs that strap on the rack but they are rather small. I like versatility and I hate to take a good road bike or buy a good road bike to make it a grocery toter. My wife already thinks I'm nuts for biking 60 miles in one day.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

I just hook up a B.O.B. trailer to my surly.


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

*Grocery Getter*

I don't know about building up a bike just for errands but I went to my LBS and bought this for about $100. It gets the job done and looks very generic. I still keep it locked wherever I go no matter what.
View attachment 73066


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

I like to recycle an old bike for city errands. As long as it works; speeds and brakes. I add the fenders and I'm good to go. I am not too fancy as my goal is to re-use, recycle, and recuperate.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## KonaRider (Jul 20, 2005)

*Mine*

'06 Kona Smoke frame, singlespeed, hauls up to 200 lbs.


----------

